# All alone here.



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

On my 20th anniversary my wife informed me that she was in love with someone else and moved in with him. This was march 17 and I am still so lost. She left me and the children behind, because "she is thinking about herself for once."
I do not have a working computer so I have not been on here much. Anyone looking for a man that loves animals and is faithful to a fault? Ha Ha


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You hang in there, I am so sorry, Be yourself and I am sure there will be a wonderful women out there looking for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Bob Im so sorry for you and the kids


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That's terrible.  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bob... I am so sorry ...  
I see you as.. a very caring and special guy....things will turn around for you.....keep your head up ...... and never feel... that you are a bad person......She made a terrible mistake.....God knows....  
Prayers sent that way.... ray: it can't be easy.... But ...I have faith you and your children will be OK... :hug:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw </3
~~~hugs~~~
i'm praying for ya too
there is a quote that i cant remember completely but it goes someting like this: the end of one thing is the beginning of something else you just dont know it yet


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my gosh

I can't imagine...so sorry Bob  
Hoping things turn up for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry  I watched the same thing happen to my parents years ago. They were together 30 years, married 27, and my mom was seeing someone else <they grew apart>. It was very VERY hard, but my dad did get past it, and is remarried. But their split up was expected, we all seen it coming  
I can't imagine how awful it must be for it to hit you out of the blue like this....just awful  I wish I could find the right words... But I am very sorry.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:hug: I'm so sorry you and your childred are going through this. You guys need eachother more than ever right now. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Bob.....I was in your shoes some 16yrs ago.....I can promise you that things will get better! My life changed for the better even though at the time I was devastated as I'm sure you are right now. The kids are the ones that are hurt the most in a situation like this, my kids are now 26 and 29 .....even though they love their step-dad, they have never gotten over what their dad did and do not have a great relationship with him which I just hate for them......I also will tell you what goes around, comes around. She will regret what she has done down the road, my ex is now a very lonely man with children who barely make time for him. Hang in there......I am living proof as I'm sure others here are, that there is life after divorce, a very good life!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Bob :hug: 

I can't really offer much as far as words go, but be there for your kids and try to not drown in sorrow, :hug:


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Hang in there Bob. Will be praying for you and your children during this time.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank-you every one. I am still hoping she will come back. She is my soul mate and the love of my life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....... :thumb: 

I Pray... all will work out .... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> Thank-you every one. I am still hoping she will come back. She is my soul mate and the love of my life.


Ive known families to be restored - praying this happens for you as well


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My 1st husband died 6 years ago and then I met Yung. His wife of 18 yrs ran off with a man she met online. She took his 2 kids with her and we have been fighting her ever since. We are blessed to have each other but it was hard getting here. Don't lose faith. Other things may be in the future. Better things.  You are already blessed to have the kids. File for abandenment. This way she can't rip the kids away from you. You don't need her dragging them from man to man. 
Yung said if you need to talk, he would be glad to help you. Let me know and I can send you his cell.

Bless you.
Gina & Yung


----------

